
Some Robinhood clients impacted by options outage were offered a Amazon giftcard - halibuthaler
https://www.businessinsider.com/robinhood-offering-users-impacted-by-options-outage-amazon-gift-cards-2018-12
======
anoncoward111
If only they had a ball-pit to offer us extra time in as well!

Very glad I left Robinhood months ago after reddit posts showed how horrible
their risk management policies were.

I wouldn't trust them with my money and their platform is no longer the most
convenient for me.

